# How are LEDs in growing plants?



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

It depends on the LED in question since not all are created equally. Your high-range Crees, for example, as long as they are giving off the right light spectrum, with enough PAR, will be great for growing plants. The weaker, cheaper LEDs that you can pick up on EBAY for $50? Probably not so much. The good LED lights, even as a retrofit kit, are still pretty expensive. 

This site has a lot of information on LED lights: http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/LEDLights.html#suggestions


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 29, 2010)

Agreed with the above. 


There are several folks on here, myself included, that are using LEDs. I'll tell about mine below. 

But in a nutshell, nearly any of the white, better brand LEDs will work just fine. Bridgelux, Cree, Rebel, Edison, to name a few. Most all of the white color choices will work fine, so pick what looks good to your eye. Warm white, neutral white, or cool white. Or, mix the up a little.

The chinese import LEDs are spotty in quality and in consistency in color temp, and I've seen with my own eyes where 1 chinese white put out about half the PAR of 1 Cree XML (same drive current, and the XML was using less total wattage, which says a LOT about the quality of the XML). 

But on the other hand, even the chinese import stuff is decent enough for our purposes and they are VERY cheap ($2 each or less!). 


My setup, which is a *temporary setup* until I can get a stand built for a 23" cube I have. 


10 gallon, standard tank, planted with crypts, apons, dwarf lilies, and dwarf saggitaria. Only light--- a single 10w SatisLED white ($30 setup, tops). 


11 gallon rimless. Sits under an array that was once used over a reef, so it's an odd color mix. Half cool white, half royal blue. Looks neat to me, and grows plants just fine. 



Eventually I'll rework the LEDs over the 11g rimless. Both it and the 45g will have a mix of cool, warm, and neutral whites, along with some blues for added color.


----------



## O2surplus (Jan 31, 2010)

I've been growing glossostigma in my 225 for nearly a year now using high power leds exclusively. My lighting system currently utilizes 90 Cree XRE Q5 leds in 3 DIY arrays. They consume 270 watts replacing the 780 watts worth of CFLs I had run previously. The upfront cost is a little steep but considering their rated lifespan and the associated energy savings, I'm glad I made the jump to leds.:icon_smil here's a photo from about a month ago.


----------



## Mgiorgi1221 (Mar 23, 2011)

Personally don't like them don't think there good, just me


----------



## TheShrimpOtaku (Feb 28, 2010)

if you're going with a small cube tank go with a par30 by boostled. they have an all white led bulb, and im using it over my tank. not filled yet, but im sure it wont have any problems growing plants. they grow my corals just fine .


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Light from any source is good for the plants if the PAR is in the right range. With DIY LED lights, you can have just about any light spectrum you want, and any PAR you want, so, based on that LED light is great for planted tanks.

My last LED light fixture uses the cheap Chinese LEDs from Ebay. It is on a 45 gallon, low light tank, and the plants are doing extremely well. That isn't because the LED light is superior, but because I have a good substrate, good DIY CO2, and I dose the water. It does tell me that LED light is not a handicap for a planted tank.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mgiorgi1221 said:


> Personally don't like them don't think there good, just me


Thank you for that extremely detailed and helpful response.

:icon_roll


----------



## bennyca (Nov 27, 2009)

This fixture looks not bad.

http://www.eco-lamps.com/led_aquarium_light_krseries_product.htm


----------



## TheShrimpOtaku (Feb 28, 2010)

Lol those fixtures are 2,000-3,000+ bucks. Like I said just a few 90degree optic BoostLed Par30 whites will do any planted tank just fine.

http://www.boostled.com/products/par30-reef-lamps

$70 bucks a bulb and they have a life up to 50,000 hours


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

build your own! LEDs are great at growing plants, I've had mine over my 48 gal for about a month now, plants are growing in just great, get pearling every day

For a nano tank, you can do something like this
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...um/132588-iwgfs-riparium-w-ada-style-led.html

I did it for less than 100 bucks.


----------



## jotape65 (Sep 14, 2010)

In my 20G long tank I have a Marineland Single Bright LED fixture, which according to some should not be good for growing plants. Its a "low light" setup, with C02, weekly dosing, eco complete substrate with root tabs. All plants (rotalas, limnophila, pennywords, water wisteria, sunset hygro, rotalas, indian swamweed, etc) and algae (bba) look happy and are growing.


----------



## MuddyWishkah (Oct 22, 2009)

Anyone using the new Ecoxotic 8000K module yet?


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

The popular Cree LEDs are pretty much overkill for most planted tanks. If you want to see some lower powered (and extremely affordable) alternatives, check out this build thread:
http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=267432&st=0

Pretty nice as the bulbs themselves are small and cheap, and they run without the need for special drivers. Definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

I have a Truelumen Pro LED strip coming in the mail next week and I'm gonna break out the PAR meter as soon as it shows up. I am optimistic about this one.


----------



## TheShrimpOtaku (Feb 28, 2010)

now those are sweet! and hes growing SPS with them! so +++++1 on those. Im actually thinking about buying some > and using them over my frag tank build! muwahahaha. No if only I can figure out how to hook all that up lol. Hes attaching the socket wire to another wire? Im assuming a typical plug in light cord with the halves split attaching + and - on the socket cords together???


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 29, 2010)

prototyp3 said:


> The popular Cree LEDs are pretty much overkill for most planted tanks.


This is a misunderstanding. They're only overkill if you use too many of them. 

As noted above, a Cree XML ($7) puts out about twice the PAR as a $2 chinese import light *at the same drive current*----- this is according to the data that we got doing a somewhat crude PAR test----, so comparing the light output of the two, the savings are paltry. My chinese LEDs were from Satistronics btw.

Add to this the fact that the XML runs at a slightly lower voltage than the Chinese LEDs do, so in the end they are using less energy to produce roughly double the PAR. 

In the end you can use half the number of Cree XML's, which also means you may only need half the number of drivers. That's a HUGE cost saving on tanks over 30-36" long that might need two drivers. 

So definitely not overkill, and in the end (for us) can cost about the same since we may only need half the drivers. 

I'll have more definitive info on this after we do some research using lab equipment on these things, we are going to test this theory (and a bunch more) in the coming month. 



> If you want to see some lower powered (and extremely affordable) alternatives, check out this build thread:
> http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=267432&st=0
> 
> Pretty nice as the bulbs themselves are small and cheap, and they run without the need for special drivers. Definitely worth checking out.



What's really nice about these is the base format. In the years that go by, there should be plenty of LED choices (even higher power/higher light) that fit this base, and if one kills over, just pop it out and pop in the new one. 

And like you said, no driver needed.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

redfishsc said:


> This is a misunderstanding. They're only overkill if you use too many of them.
> 
> As noted above, a Cree XML ($7) puts out about twice the PAR as a $2 chinese import light *at the same drive current*----- this is according to the data that we got doing a somewhat crude PAR test----, so comparing the light output of the two, the savings are paltry. My chinese LEDs were from Satistronics btw.


Guess we might have to agree to disagree. I think even half the power of a Cree is overkill for planted tanks. Most reefs are running their Crees at 50% or less (which is great for longevity of equipment) because it's too much for their light hungry color. Plants really don't need that much to get by. So I'd probably rather have more LEDs of lesser intensity. You get a better blanket of coverage and won't torch your plants.


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 29, 2010)

You can definitely get better coverage by using more LEDs, so agreed on that . I don't think it's a tremendous issue though. I know if I were putting LEDs over anything the size of a 40-b or bigger, I'd definitely use the Cree, Bridgelux, or Rebel. You can use fewer of them and may be able to reduce the number of drivers needed. Definitely reducing the total wattage used ($) to get the same PAR output.

Give me some time and we can see what the real numbers are, side by side, comparing XPG and XML against the white chinese LEDs.


----------



## Aquascapejackson (Feb 25, 2011)

MuddyWishkah said:


> Anyone using the new Ecoxotic 8000K module yet?


Yeah I have GLA 12 inch cube and I use two with the little reflectors they sell (like 9 bucks). I think they are each 6 watts. So far I like them but I have only had them for about... 10 days. ( I also use 2 12,000k True Lumen 3W 10inch strips (I regret that choice...a Lot)


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

redfishsc said:


> You can definitely get better coverage by using more LEDs, so agreed on that . I don't think it's a tremendous issue though. I know if I were putting LEDs over anything the size of a 40-b or bigger, I'd definitely use the Cree, Bridgelux, or Rebel. You can use fewer of them and may be able to reduce the number of drivers needed. Definitely reducing the total wattage used ($) to get the same PAR output.
> 
> Give me some time and we can see what the real numbers are, side by side, comparing XPG and XML against the white chinese LEDs.


That's the thing though, I don't think you need to try and equal the PAR output. Even if a cheap Chinese LED has 1/4 the PAR of a Cree, it'd be completely suitable for planted tanks. 

I'm just throwing out affordable options as people are talking cheap builds. If I were personally going to use LEDs over another planted tank I'd use Crees on a dimmable driver.


----------



## MuddyWishkah (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey Jackson, is that the stunner strip or the full-on module?


----------



## alberto.barros (Apr 5, 2011)

Dave-H said:


> I have a Truelumen Pro LED strip coming in the mail next week and I'm gonna break out the PAR meter as soon as it shows up. I am optimistic about this one.


Good news about TrueLumen Pro LED?


----------



## NatCh (Feb 23, 2011)

MuddyWishkah said:


> Hey Jackson, is that the stunner strip or the full-on module?


I think he's talking about the new thing Ecoxotic has out. I tried growing plants under four Stunner Strips for about ten months with disappointing results. The tank was very brightly lit, but the only thing that survived the experience was a crypt. wendtii, and that only just. I'm still a bit annoyed with the Ecoxotic guy who told me it'd work well. :shrug:


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

alberto.barros said:


> Good news about TrueLumen Pro LED?


Still haven't arrived. I sent AquaCave two inquiries about the order but they didn't respond at all. I will order it from PetMountain if they don't respond today.


----------



## maharaj (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey guys, I am interested to find out the verdict on them all.. especially the TrueLumens..


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

MuddyWishkah said:


> Anyone using the new Ecoxotic 8000K module yet?


I have the freshwater modules. 6500k white mixed with 453nm blue. The color is pretty close to 8000k though because of the blue. Growth is very good under them.








I just did a major changeout, planted the HC about a week ago. Some of the bunches are already connecting, i was pretty impressed at the growth rate.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm using 12 Cree XPG's, cool white, 24" from the substrate. At 1.3mA but only running about 70% brightness. Growing emersed HC and cyperus helferi right now and good growth.









At planting









3 weeks


----------

